# Lettuce and broccoli shortage in UK-Europe



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-market-emerges-amid-national-salad-shortage/

This is only one link. There are others. It seems our lettuce will be sold there for higher prices than we pay. Ours may skyrocket in price.

Get yours planted.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

They can have all our broccoli. That stuff is uke:.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Can we keep the broccoli and send them Brussel sprouts instead? They might not even notice the difference. Both are green.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Send them all of my "share". I don't like either one. Are they really good enough to have a black market?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Woody said:


> Can we keep the broccoli and send them Brussel sprouts instead? They might not even notice the difference. Both are green.


I second that motion, they can have all of Canadas also as far as I'm concerned. Lol


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

It's wintertime there, too. I don't know why we don't just send them some seeds and they can grown their own.


----------



## stephanie_munger (Mar 27, 2017)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/27746...permarkets-rationing-broccoli-lettuce-crisis/


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh man. I love fresh homegrown broccoli.
Not that frozen or tasteless store bought.
2 different worlds.

Brussels sprouts? Meh.


----------

